# Friday Friday Friday!!



## vraiblonde

Who's all coming and where should we go?


----------



## Bann

I'll let others make suggestions where we should go.


----------



## kwillia

Jethro's...


----------



## pixiegirl

What time?


----------



## Bann

pixiegirl said:


> What time?



A lot of us usually gather about 5pm.  (Some can get there a little earlier, some come a little later)


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Who's all coming and where should we go?



Wanna come to my house?























































Bring back the tags.


----------



## GWguy

kwillia said:


> Jethro's...



  Is this thread from about 5 years ago??


----------



## somdfunguy

vraiblonde said:


> Who's all coming and where should we go?



Blue Wind


----------



## vraiblonde

What do you all think of Vera's?  I haven't been there in awhile.  And it's just a suggestion - feel free to veto.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> What do you all think of Vera's?  I haven't been there in awhile.  And it's just a suggestion - feel free to veto.



  I'm fine with Vera's - it's even closer for me!


----------



## Wenchy

vraiblonde said:


> What do you all think of Vera's?  I haven't been there in awhile.  And it's just a suggestion - feel free to veto.



Feel free to pick me up on your way.


----------



## itsbob

vraiblonde said:


> Who's all coming and where should we go?



Pub has oysters and they ROCK!!


----------



## Vince

Bann said:


> I'm fine with Vera's - it's even closer for me!


Fine with me, but I'll be running late.  Gotta get the taxes done at 5pm.


----------



## pixiegirl

I can do Veras but I definitely can't do 5:00. #1 had tae kwan do at 630.


----------



## libertytyranny

I missed last week :sad: but I like vera's  they even have a drunk bus that will take you home for free..how cool is that?


----------



## ICit

Damn it...... I have to work

How late will everyone be out?


----------



## struggler44

ICit said:


> Damn it...... I have to work
> 
> How late will everyone be out?



....I will be coming through after work, around 11pm or so.....do these die out early?


----------



## kwillia

Hey Vrai... bring your laptop so Mikey, MJ, K_Ho and I can join via the webcam from The Space Bar satellite location...


----------



## ICit

struggler44 said:


> ....I will be coming through after work, around 11pm or so.....do these die out early?



I wont get down the rd till 11 ir a little after midnight .. depending on if we r busy and im not in surgery


----------



## Bann

Sorry to be a party pooper-but typically we start about happy hour-have dinner & then hang out  until 8,9 or 10-depending on who can stay later etc.


----------



## Baja28

kwillia said:


> Hey Vrai... bring your laptop so Mikey, MJ, K_Ho and I can join via the webcam from The Space Bar satellite location...


I'm gonna make one of these one day!


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> What do you all think of Vera's?  I haven't been there in awhile.  And it's just a suggestion - feel free to veto.



As long as no one drinks too much, they'll be able to find their way back out of there LOL

I went there last year and it was great!


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> As long as no one drinks too much, they'll be able to find their way back out of there LOL
> 
> I went there last year and it was great!



Pick me up on the way down


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> Pick me up on the way down



I thought you were gonna ride the drunk bus?  Oh that's to get home huh?


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> I thought you were gonna ride the drunk bus?  Oh that's to get home huh?



Well, are you gonna ride it with me???


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> Well, are you gonna ride it with me???



1) I don't get drunk
2) I won't drink and drive
3) I won't ride with someone else that's been drinking
4) Who will the designated driver be?  Hint - I'm not volunteering to be IT.


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> 1) I don't get drunk
> 2) I won't drink and drive
> 3) I won't ride with someone else that's been drinking
> 4) Who will the designated driver be?  Hint - I'm not volunteering to be IT.



1) I don't drink
2) I'll be your designated driver.
3) If you do drink, don't take advantage of me.
4).....wait, please disreguard #3. Thank you.


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> 4) Who will the designated driver be?  Hint - I'm not volunteering to be IT.



Why not?  If you're not drinking anyway, why wouldn't you offer to drive others?


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> Why not?  If you're not drinking anyway, why wouldn't you offer to drive others?



#1 said:  I don't get DRUNK - not that I don't drink


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> #1 said:  I don't get DRUNK - not that I don't drink



You also said 2) I won't drink and drive which means you won't be drinking which is why Vrai asked the question she asked.


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> You also said 2) I won't drink and drive which means you won't be drinking which is why Vrai asked the question she asked.



But didn't somewhere in there ask who will be the DD?  Then Rich offered


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> 1)* I don't drink*
> 2) I'll be your designated driver.
> 3) If you do drink, don't take advantage of me.
> 4).....wait, please disreguard #3. Thank you.



Seriously?


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> As long as no one drinks too much, they'll be able to find their way back out of there LOL
> 
> I went there last year and it was great!




No one drinks too much.  :shrug: We don't get together to drink & get drunk.  We meet because we enjoy each other's company, & look forward to seeing each other every week & meeting new people that join us. 

It's really quite fun!


----------



## kwillia

Bann said:


> No one drinks too much.  :shrug: We don't get together to drink & get drunk.  We meet because we enjoy each other's company, & look forward to seeing each other every week & meeting new people that join us.
> 
> It's really quite fun!


I used to belong to one of these social studies but found that human nature cannot be stopped and it all turns into a big ole cliquish, drama llama, back-stabbing real life soap opera so now I just watch soap operas on TV... but I agree it is fun in the beginning!


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> No one drinks too much.  :shrug: We don't get together to drink & get drunk.  We meet because we enjoy each other's company, & look forward to seeing each other every week & meeting new people that join us.
> 
> It's really quite fun!



The "don't get drunk" part was a pun in response to riding the drunk bus home


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> The "don't get drunk" part was a pun in response to riding the drunk bus home



Oh I know.  I was only referring to your comment about drinking too much to find our way out of Vera's.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I used to belong to one of these social studies but found that human nature cannot be stopped and it all turns into a big ole cliquish, drama llama, back-stabbing real life soap opera so now I just watch soap operas on TV... but I agree it is fun in the beginning!





See, I know the solution now.  When the drama and back-stabbing starts, walk away and leave them to it, and hang out with other people.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Oh I know.  I was only referring to your comment about drinking too much to find our way out of Vera's.



Well, there's only one road in and out, so you can't hardly go wrong.


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> No one drinks too much.



What fun is that?


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> Seriously?



Yep. The last time I drank was Feb 27th, 2009. And to tell you the truth, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Hank

rich70 said:


> Yep. The last time I drank was Feb 27th, 2009. And to tell you the truth, I don't miss it at all.



no one likes a quitter, Rich.....


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> Oh I know.  I was only referring to your comment about drinking too much to find our way out of Vera's.



I was there last year for the 1st time and I was driving but being directed by my friend that was with me.  It seems like a windy long way to get to Vera's through that residential area.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> I was there last year for the 1st time and I was driving but being directed by my friend that was with me.  It seems like a windy long way to get to Vera's through that residential area.



It's like 2-3 miles from Rt. 4...


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> See, I know the solution now.  When the drama and back-stabbing starts, walk away and leave them to it, and hang out with other people.



  We're a drama llama free group!


----------



## ArkRescue

Hank said:


> It's like 2-3 miles from Rt. 4...



Google says 1.6 miles from Rt 2/4.


----------



## Hank

ArkRescue said:


> Google says 1.6 miles from Rt 2/4.



ok...well that's close to 2, right?


----------



## ArkRescue

due to speed limit and winding road it just SEEMS like 2/3 MILES LOL


----------



## ArkRescue

Hank said:


> ok...well that's close to 2, right?



hmm do you make it a habit of OVER-estimating sizes?


----------



## SoMDGirl42

When will you be doing one in St. Mary's again? Seems like the last several have been in Calvert.


----------



## pixiegirl

ArkRescue said:


> Google says 1.6 miles from Rt 2/4.



Wanna do Vera's Friday night?


----------



## thurley42

I'm not sure about Fridays, but the last two Saturdays have been redic packed.......


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> Yep. The last time I drank was Feb 27th, 2009. And to tell you the truth, I don't miss it at all.



oh my - well my body takes longer to recuperate as I get older.

So you still remember the exact date huh?  Must have been one helluva hangover for you to quit.


----------



## lovinmaryland

thurley42 said:


> I'm not sure about Fridays, but the last two Saturdays have been redic packed.......



Werent you in San Diego last Saturday or the Saturday before that


----------



## DoWhat

I will be there.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

DoWhat said:


> I will be there.


----------



## rich70

Hank said:


> no one likes a quitter, Rich.....


And here I thought I was doing something good... Thanks buddy 



ArkRescue said:


> oh my - well my body takes longer to recuperate as I get older.
> 
> So you still remember the exact date huh?  Must have been one helluva hangover for you to quit.


All I can say was it was a very bad night....


----------



## Bann

SoMDGirl42 said:


> When will you be doing one in St. Mary's again? Seems like the last several have been in Calvert.



We start the tread each week asking for suggestions  .  :shrug:  No one offered any this week so Vrai picked a place.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> We start the tread each week asking for suggestions  .  :shrug:  No one offered any this week so Vrai picked a place.



I vote for BoneFish Grill in Brandywine for next Friday.


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> I vote for BoneFish Grill in Brandywine for next Friday.





Thats like 5 minutes from me!!!!


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> I vote for BoneFish Grill in Brandywine for next Friday.



I'd go for that.


----------



## lovinmaryland

ArkRescue said:


> I vote for BoneFish Grill in Brandywine for next Friday.



No way!!!  its gotta be Wednesday $5 bang bang shrimp


----------



## thurley42

lovinmaryland said:


> Werent you in San Diego last Saturday or the Saturday before that



Yes, that doesn't mean my peeps can't complain!

I'm still going through SoCal withdrawl/SoMD depression...


----------



## lovinmaryland

thurley42 said:


> Yes, that doesn't mean my peeps can't complain!
> 
> I'm still going through SoCal withdrawl/SoMD depression...






Ha ha now you know how I felt!!!


----------



## thurley42

lovinmaryland said:


> Ha ha now you know how I felt!!!



I'm going back next month though


----------



## EmptyTimCup

ArkRescue said:


> I vote for BoneFish Grill in Brandywine for next Friday.





Oh Wait I'll be flying back from Dallas ..........


----------



## itsbob

SO, where is eveyone meeting TOMORROW night??


----------



## vraiblonde

itsbob said:


> SO, where is eveyone meeting TOMORROW night??



Vera's - bring BG and come have dinner!


----------



## Baja28

lovinmaryland said:


> No way!!!  its gotta be Wednesday $5 bang bang shrimp


I could do a Wednesday.


----------



## MJ

Baja28 said:


> I could do a Wednesday.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I'd go for that.





Me, too!!


----------



## Bann

itsbob said:


> SO, where is eveyone meeting TOMORROW night??





vraiblonde said:


> Vera's - bring BG and come have dinner!





Yes! Bring BG!


----------



## Hank

Bann said:


> Me, too!!



duh....


----------



## kwillia

Bann said:


> Me, too!!





Bann said:


> Yes! Bring BG!



Okay... now I'm starting to believe you do this on purpose...


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> Okay... now I'm starting to believe you do this on purpose...



No, seriously -  I really do want ItsBob to bring Bad Girl!  I haven't seen them in forever.  Well, a few months anyway.


----------



## Bann

kwillia said:


> Okay... now I'm starting to believe you do this on purpose...



But I do so love using the new smilie!


----------



## Vince

Bann said:


> But I do so love using the new smilie!



She's got her own smilie now.  She's gonna get all stuck up and won't want to associate with us riff raff.


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> Okay... now I'm starting to believe you do this on purpose...



She's trying to see if she can get Hank all spun up.


----------



## ArkRescue

lovinmaryland said:


> No way!!!  its gotta be Wednesday $5 bang bang shrimp



I don't handle spice well, and when I ate that, I thought my stomach was on fire.


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


> I could do a Wednesday.



yup all you have to do is change your route home


----------



## ArkRescue

EmptyTimCup said:


> Oh Wait I'll be flying back from Dallas ..........



oh no what time will you be back?


----------



## kwillia

ArkRescue said:


> I don't handle spice well, and when I ate that, I thought my stomach was on fire.


Oh, that is certainly what you should order... that way for the others there would be dinner aaaaand a show!


----------



## ArkRescue

kwillia said:


> Oh, that is certainly what you should order... that way for the others there would be dinner aaaaand a show!



I tried to drown the fire with drinks .... had I not left when I did, it could have turned into a show LOL


----------



## Gilligan

Vera's. Shoot. That's like a 4-hour drive for me.


On a bicycle.


When youz guys pick someplace closer...I'll threaten to make it.


----------



## DoWhat

Reluctant Navigator


----------



## EmptyTimCup

ArkRescue said:


> oh no what time will you be back?





my plane lands at BWI at 20:45


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> Reluctant Navigator



I love RL, but I think they're closed for the winter.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> Vera's. Shoot. That's like a 4-hour drive for me.
> 
> 
> On a bicycle.
> 
> 
> When youz guys pick someplace closer...I'll threaten to make it.


 Take the boat and you can be there in an hour.


----------



## Gilligan

DoWhat said:


> Reluctant Navigator



Closed for the winter.


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> Take the boat and you can be there in an hour.



<cough>..yr kidding, right?  Take me a good 4 hours just to get to Solomons unless I really hammer down; and then I'm looking at a $400 fillup when I get there.

Bicycle is looking better all the time.

But when the Reluctant Navigator reopens in the spring, I definitely will take the boat to that meet if ya have one.


----------



## Merlin99

Gilligan said:


> <COUGH>..yr kidding, right? Take me a good 4 hours just to get to Solomons unless I really hammer down; and then I'm looking at a $400 fillup when I get there.
> 
> Bicycle is looking better all the time.


you don't have to take the yacht (I forgot that you were on the other river)


----------



## Vince

Working late today.


----------



## Baja28

ArkRescue said:


> yup all you have to do is change your route home


Yep and hang at work an extra hour.


----------



## Gilligan

Merlin99 said:


> you don't have to take the yacht (I forgot that you were on the other river)



Take the Whaler??  Brrrrr. Donzi no better..and its in storage for the winter.

Wait..the kayak is ready to go.  That I can afford. But don't wait for me to order the first round..


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


> Yep and hang at work an extra hour.



why?  to coincide with happy hour?


----------



## DoWhat

It was nice seeing you all tonight.


----------



## Bann

DoWhat said:


> It was nice seeing you all tonight.


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> It was nice seeing you all tonight.



Good seeing you too    We'll have to get together more often.


----------



## DoWhat

vraiblonde said:


> Good seeing you too    We'll have to get together more often.



You saw me in the corner behind the wall to the bathroom?


----------



## vraiblonde

DoWhat said:


> You saw me in the corner behind the wall to the bathroom?



I saw you staking out the women's bathroom.


----------



## Baja28

ArkRescue said:


> why?  to coincide with happy hour?


I get off at 3:00, I can be in Brandywine by 3:30-3:45.  If no one arrives until 5:00, I have an hour to kill so I'll stay at work until 4:00 and arrive around 5:00.  Easy Peasy.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I saw you staking out the women's bathroom.




OH! So that was him behind that palm tree - I thought it was a curious looking statue leftover from Vera's travels in the south pacific.


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


> I get off at 3:00, I can be in Brandywine by 3:30-3:45.  If no one arrives until 5:00, I have an hour to kill so I'll stay at work until 4:00 and arrive around 5:00.  Easy Peasy.



But we have a problem, ETC's flight doesn't get in until almost 2100 hours, so I think he's going to miss it totally unless we do it on another day?  Since he lives up this way, I'd hate for him to miss it.  What about *Friday the 17th?*  I think we can safely start at 4pm, as I know a few folks that can get there by 3:30/4:00.  The early birds can grab the set of tall tables (what are those ?- brain fog) near the bar.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Baja28 said:


> I get off at 3:00, I can be in Brandywine by 3:30-3:45.  If no one arrives until 5:00, I have an hour to kill so I'll stay at work until 4:00 and arrive around 5:00.  Easy Peasy.



:shrug:


I just start drinking early


----------



## EmptyTimCup

ArkRescue said:


> But we have a problem, ETC's flight doesn't get in until almost 2100 hours, so I think he's going to miss it totally unless we do it on another day?  Since he lives up this way, I'd hate for him to miss it.  What about *Friday the 17th?*  I think we can safely start at 4pm, as I know a few folks that can get there by 3:30/4:00.  The early birds can grab the set of tall tables (what are those ?- brain fog) near the bar.


----------



## PsyOps

EmptyTimCup said:


>



It’s too bad you missed our caucus last night.  At the behest of Pete we decided we’re voting for Ron Paul.  He said something to the effect that Ron Paul should remind us of polyps; then something went really wrong.  I got it on video:


----------



## ItalianScallion

PsyOps said:


> It’s too bad you missed our caucus last night.  At the behest of Pete we decided we’re voting for Ron Paul.  He said something to the effect that Ron Paul should remind us of polyps; then something went really wrong.


In trying to continue where we left off last night, here's the back story:

Last night, deep in the bowels of Calvert County there was a movement in the making. 9 people tried to start some crap by bringing up (right during dinner) the medical procedure for the removal of a Ron Paulyp. Of course, I was red with embarrassment but not Psy. He was a trooper and even said he would like to keep and name his new friend. 

It was a clear night out and there was a full moon. We could see it's reflection in the basin even though none of us were really in the tank.

I wish I'd have had a telescoposcopy so I could have seen the stars. We all sat in the rear of Vera's but it wasn't far enough away from the band. They got loud and tried to do "Johnny Cash...They tanked!

I couldn't stay too late because I had to run. I had a large TV set above me the whole night and so I was feeling flushed. I felt much better after going outside and getting some fresh air. Bottoms up everyone! Looking forward to next time with the fun bunch!


----------



## Bann




----------



## Baja28

ArkRescue said:


> But we have a problem, ETC's flight doesn't get in until almost 2100 hours, so I think he's going to miss it totally unless we do it on another day?  Since he lives up this way, I'd hate for him to miss it.  What about *Friday the 17th?*  I think we can safely start at 4pm, as I know a few folks that can get there by 3:30/4:00.  The early birds can grab the set of tall tables (what are those ?- brain fog) near the bar.


That may work. 




EmptyTimCup said:


> :shrug: I just start drinking early


  I'll do club soda.


----------



## twinoaks207

How about a Saturday! Saturday! Saturday!  ???


----------



## struggler44

Baja28 said:


> That may work.
> 
> 
> I'll do *club soda*.



**


----------



## ArkRescue

twinoaks207 said:


> How about a Saturday! Saturday! Saturday!  ???



Saturday could work also.

BoneFish Grill gets packed early on Fri/Sat eves.  The early birds can put jackets/coats on seats to hold some.  Hopefully there will be some non-political talk going on?  I'm really not into debating politics.  If Politics will be the main subject matter, I'll just stay home.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> Saturday could work also.
> 
> BoneFish Grill gets packed early on Fri/Sat eves.  The early birds can put jackets/coats on seats to hold some.  Hopefully there will be some non-political talk going on?  I'm really not into debating politics.  If Politics will be the main subject matter, I'll just stay home.



 When things get boring, I just bring out my pocket Constitution!


----------



## EmptyTimCup

Baja28 said:


> That may work.
> 
> 
> I'll do club soda.





@ mikey true, point being I do not let the fact I am going to get there before anyone else deter me from getting there early and enjoying what ever sites maybe around


----------



## Foxhound

There are always discussions other than politics going on.

I don't drink but I manage to have a great time every time anyway.

When you arrive doesn't matter it's not a formal thing.

It's a chance to get together with people you otherwise only connect with in the cyber world. A chance to enrich your life by expanding your circle of friends.


Come out and enjoy.


----------



## vraiblonde

I'm good with Friday or Saturday.  Charles, Calvert or St. Mary's.  I'm all flexible and congenial like that.

So someone take charge, pull the trigger, and tell us what we're doing next weekend.  I picked this past Friday so now it's someone else's turn.

Oh, and what FH said ^^


----------



## Bann

Foxhound said:


> There are always discussions other than politics going on.
> 
> I don't drink but I manage to have a great time every time anyway.
> 
> When you arrive doesn't matter it's not a formal thing.
> 
> It's a chance to get together with people you otherwise only connect with in the cyber world. A chance to enrich your life by expanding your circle of friends.
> 
> 
> Come out and enjoy.





vraiblonde said:


> I'm good with Friday or Saturday.  Charles, Calvert or St. Mary's.  I'm all flexible and congenial like that.
> 
> So someone take charge, pull the trigger, and tell us what we're doing next weekend.  I picked this past Friday so now it's someone else's turn.
> 
> Oh, and what FH said ^^



The whole purpose of the group was to get together and have fun.  If people want to start censoring what is going to be discussed or not going to be discussed, it would be both boring and not fun.  :shrug:

Ditto to what FH and Vrai said.


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> Hopefully there will be some non-political talk going on?  I'm really not into debating politics.  If Politics will be the main subject matter, I'll just stay home.



We do very little politic debating.  I think Friday was the most we actually talked about it, and that's only because Bann and Pete got into hand to hand combat over state voting laws vs. what rules the parties make.  Or something like that.

Usually we just sit around and talk about body functions and medical procedures.


----------



## ArkRescue

EmptyTimCup said:


> @ mikey true, point being I do not let the fact I am going to get there before anyone else deter me from getting there early and enjoying what ever sites maybe around



sites or sights?


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> We do very little politic debating.  I think Friday was the most we actually talked about it, and that's only because Bann and Pete got into hand to hand combat over state voting laws vs. what rules the parties make.  Or something like that.
> 
> *Usually we just sit around and talk about body functions and medical procedures.*



Yeah hearing about Friday is why I mentioned it .....

Gee sounds like the typical over 30 crowd


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Usually we just sit around and talk about body functions and medical procedures.


----------



## vraiblonde

ArkRescue said:


> Gee sounds like the typical over 30 crowd



Hey, I tried to steer the conversation toward drugs, sex and rock and roll but the polyps was too big of a star.

:shrug:


----------



## PsyOps

vraiblonde said:


> Hey, I tried to steer the conversation toward drugs, sex and rock and roll but the polyps was too big of a star.
> 
> :shrug:


----------



## Vince

Bann said:


> When things get boring, I just bring out my pocket Constitution!


You could ask Pete to see the copy of the Bill of Rights he said he has tattoo'd on his butt.


----------



## Vince

vraiblonde said:


> Hey, I tried to steer the conversation toward drugs, sex and rock and roll but the polyps was too big of a star.
> 
> :shrug:


  Next time I'm going to listen to your conversation about the sex, drugs and rockandroll.


----------



## GWguy

Vince said:


> Next time I'm going to listen to your conversation about the sex, drugs and rockandroll.



Boring.   1st base, aspirin, ABBA.


----------



## Bann

Vince said:


> You could ask Pete to see the copy of the Bill of Rights he said he has tattoo'd on his butt.



Who says I haven't?


----------



## cricketmd

vraiblonde said:


> Bann and Pete got into hand to hand combat



Just curious, who won that battle?  :shrug:


----------



## Baja28

So what's the scoop?  I can't do anywhere this Friday but can the following Friday.  Can we schedule BF for the 17th?


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> Can we schedule BF for the 17th?



See, you're not doing this right.  You say, "Okay, Bone Fish Grill on Friday the 17th!  "  And everyone will go, "Yay!  See you then!"

If you ask, you'll get all sorts of people who want to tweak your plan.  You have to be decisive.  Bold.  Firm.  Tell them.


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


> So what's the scoop?  I can't do anywhere this Friday but can the following Friday.  Can we schedule BF for the 17th?



BUT BUT BUT ... what about the 18th?  at 1pm?  huh?  huh?  huh?


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> See, you're not doing this right.  You say, "Okay, Bone Fish Grill on Friday the 17th!  "  And everyone will go, "Yay!  See you then!"
> 
> If you ask, you'll get all sorts of people who want to tweak your plan.  You have to be decisive.  Bold.  Firm.  Tell them.



YEAH tell em'


----------



## PsyOps

Bann said:


> Who says I haven't?



We have no proof of what actually happened on that deck.  But I'm just going to take your word for it.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> See, you're not doing this right.  You say, "Okay, Bone Fish Grill on Friday the 17th!  "  And everyone will go, "Yay!  See you then!"
> 
> If you ask, you'll get all sorts of people who want to tweak your plan.  You have to be decisive.  Bold.  Firm.  Tell them.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> You have to be *decisive.  Bold.  Firm.  Tell them*.


Usually when I do this you give me a timeout....


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


>


  The "yeah that" was a little weak but I'll play along anyway .....

Yes Sir !  What time should we report Sir?


----------



## Baja28

ArkRescue said:


> The "yeah that" was a little weak but I'll play along anyway .....
> 
> Yes Sir !  What time should we report Sir?


Well since I am empowered now and  can meet me there early, I'll be there at 4:00 and the others may arrive at will.


----------



## Bann

Okay - BF Grill for the 17th.  This week (the 10th) we still need to pick a place.  

Open for suggestions!


----------



## Baja28

Bann said:


> Okay - BF Grill for the 17th.  This week (the 10th) we still need to pick a place.
> 
> Open for suggestions!


Shall I direct this orchestra too?  Ok, Leonardtown Pub at 5:00.  Y'all be there!


----------



## ArkRescue

Baja28 said:


> Shall I direct this orchestra too?  Ok, Leonardtown Pub at 5:00.  Y'all be there!



Damn you're getting better .....


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> Shall I direct this orchestra too?  Ok, Leonardtown Pub at 5:00.  Y'all be there!



Ltown Pub works for me.

See how easy it is?


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Ltown Pub works for me.
> 
> See how easy it is?


I wish I could make that one.  I have a $50.00 gift card from Dye for the Pub...


----------



## vraiblonde

Baja28 said:


> I wish I could make that one.  I have a $50.00 gift card from Dye for the Pub...



Okay, back to school...

You only get to choose if you're going to be there.


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Okay, back to school...
> 
> You only get to choose if you're going to be there.


Post 128.  I said I couldn't be there this Friday.


----------



## Bann

Okay - Clarke's Landing in Hollywood.  Be there this Friday!


----------



## Baja28

Bann said:


> Okay - Clarke's Landing in Hollywood.  Be there this Friday!


Bully!


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> Bully!



Oh you love it!


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> Well since I am empowered now and  can meet me there early, I'll be there at 4:00 and the others may arrive at will.



Will who?  Where does he live?


----------



## Baja28

GWguy said:


> Will who?  Where does he live?


Look, you're *GW *guy, not *WISE* guy so cut it out and be at Bonefish on the 17th.


----------



## GWguy

Baja28 said:


> Look, you're *GW *guy, not *WISE* guy so cut it out and be at Bonefish on the 17th.



:saluting:

SIR!  YES, SIR!


----------



## PsyOps

Baja28 said:


> Look, you're *GW *guy, not *WISE* guy so cut it out and be at Bonefish on the 17th.



Now that I can't be at any of these congregations you GUYS decide you’re going to show up.

Polypism I say!  POLYPISM!


----------



## Baja28

GWguy said:


> :saluting:
> 
> SIR!  YES, SIR!


i'll make sure I trim the high & tight! 




PsyOps said:


> Now that I can't be at any of these congregations you GUYS decide you’re going to show up.
> 
> Polypism I say!  POLYPISM! :MAD:


We'll catch ya another time.


----------



## vraiblonde

Bann said:


> Okay - Clarke's Landing in Hollywood.  Be there this Friday!


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


>



Call first.  They have hours posted, but a friend and I went there last week and they were closed.  I assumed they were closed for the season.

Hours and Location of Clarke's Landing Restaurant


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> Call first.  They have hours posted, but a friend and I went there last week and they were closed.  I assumed they were closed for the season.
> 
> Hours and Location of Clarke's Landing Restaurant



They just reopened after their Christmas break.


----------



## Vince

RoseRed said:


> They just reopened after their Christmas break.


Crab Imperial!!!


----------



## RoseRed

Vince said:


> Crab Imperial!!!



Yeah Baby!


----------



## GWguy

RoseRed said:


> They just reopened after their Christmas break.



That's kinda what I figured....  Thanx.


----------



## RoseRed

GWguy said:


> That's kinda what I figured....  Thanx.



Tonights special menu:



> Tuesday Night Dinner Specials: Honey mustard & dill glazed wild Norwegian salmon, Crispy Tempura Fried Lobster Tails, "Cut of the Day" is a 8 ounce center cut Filet Mignon-grilled to your liking, want the "Ultimate Surf and Turf" pair our famous all jumbo lump crabcake with our Filet Mignon, Oysters Rockefeller and Locally Harvested (MD) Fried Oysters. Call today to make your Valentine's Day Dinner reservations tables are filling up quick. 301-373-8468


----------



## Hank

RoseRed said:


> Tonights special menu:



Yum... They have or had the best rockfish stuffed w/ crab meat and crab imperial... I haven't been in years.


----------



## RoseRed

Hank said:


> Yum... They have or had the best rockfish stuffed w/ crab meat and crab imperial... I haven't been in years.



They do have the best crab imperial.


----------



## Dye Tied

Baja28 said:


> I wish I could make that one.  I have a $50.00 gift card from Dye for the Pub...



Look again. It is $75. Where did you find it? And all the electricity works! Not that I am surprised


----------



## kwillia

Dye Tied said:


> Look again. It is $75. Where did you find it? And all the electricity works! Not that I am surprised



That reminds me...


----------



## Dye Tied

kwillia said:


> That reminds me...
> 
> Careful, or Vince will bite you on the knee cap.


----------



## Vince

Dye Tied said:


> kwillia said:
> 
> 
> 
> That reminds me...
> 
> Careful, or Vince will bite you on the knee cap.
> 
> 
> 
> But I like that song.
Click to expand...


----------



## Tomcat

When you're done at Clark's Landing, stop by and say Hi. https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/7033601934/
"Fair Warning" (Irish Pub Music, early St.Paddies Day) is playing Friday night.


----------



## vraiblonde

Tomcat said:


> When you're done at Clark's Landing, stop by and say Hi. https://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/7033601934/
> "Fair Warning" (Irish Pub Music, early St.Paddies Day) is playing Friday night.



I haven't been to Hole in the Wall in a thousand years.  

We could go on a pub crawl - hit up HitW and Toots.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> I haven't been to Hole in the Wall in a thousand years.
> 
> We could go on a pub crawl - hit up HitW and Toots.



Don't forget The Dew Slop Inn.....


----------



## vraiblonde

Hank said:


> Don't forget The Dew Slop Inn.....



Um, I'd prefer to skip that one.


----------



## Hank

vraiblonde said:


> Um, I'd prefer to skip that one.



Yeah, you might run into Mojo... Good thinkin'...


----------



## itsbob

Tonight..

Scheibles, Pizza and Beer night!!


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> I haven't been to Hole in the Wall in a thousand years.
> 
> We could go on a pub crawl - hit up HitW and Toots.



  Not without a DD I'm not!  


When the weather gets warm, we need to go back to Annapolis! We had the best time pub crawling there!


----------



## GWguy

itsbob said:


> Tonight..
> 
> Scheibles, Pizza and Beer night!!



:burp:


----------



## Baja28

Dye Tied said:


> Look again. It is $75. Where did you find it? And all the electricity works! Not that I am surprised


I was cleaning the truck one day and there it was!  I must have thrown it in there with my tools etc.  Thank you!!!


----------



## Dye Tied

Baja28 said:


> I was cleaning the truck one day and there it was!  I must have thrown it in there with my tools etc.  Thank you!!!



Thank you! I am so glad that you found it. Hanging the chandelier tomorrow.


----------



## ItalianScallion

Our group seems to get smaller each week but the conversations are still top notch. I really enjoyed you 5 tonight and look forward to next time!


----------



## ArkRescue

ItalianScallion said:


> Our group seems to get smaller each week but the conversations are still top notch. I really enjoyed you 5 tonight and look forward to next time!



Unfortunately I have a commitment and I may have to miss the 17th now after I'm the one who pushed for that date.  So if someone wants to do another place on 17th and do BF the week after, that would work better for me but it isn't just about me.

I'll just have to catch one when I can.


----------



## EmptyTimCup

https://forums.somd.com/politics/240607-beer-keg-treachery.html


----------



## MJ

I'm meeting Baja @ BF around 4 and a couple of work friends are tagging along.   I'm not sure how long we'll stay though.


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> Unfortunately I have a commitment and I may have to miss the 17th now after I'm the one who pushed for that date.  So if someone wants to do another place on 17th and do BF the week after, that would work better for me but it isn't just about me.
> 
> I'll just have to catch one when I can.





I was gonna go to that one too!!!!


----------



## tonymdfl

Ok I must ask, what is this all about? I never looked nor posted in here. I guess everyone meets up for dinner and drinks or something?


----------



## Baja28

tonymdfl said:


> Ok I must ask, what is this all about? I never looked nor posted in here. I guess everyone meets up for dinner and drinks or something?


Just a few folks decide on a place to meet for appetizers, conversation and drinks.  All are welcome.  
Looks like I'll finally make one this Friday.


----------



## Bann

Baja28 said:


> Just a few folks decide on a place to meet for appetizers, conversation and drinks.  All are welcome.
> Looks like I'll finally make one this Friday.





Yeah, you missed the one where bcp danced  on the bar to Lady Gaga.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> Yeah, you missed the one where bcp danced  on the bar to Lady Gaga.



oh my


----------



## rich70

So, is this still going on tomorrow????


----------



## vraiblonde

rich70 said:


> So, is this still going on tomorrow????



Yes.


----------



## kwillia

vraiblonde said:


> Yes.


I thought Friday happened last week?


----------



## vraiblonde

kwillia said:


> I thought Friday happened last week?



No, they had to push it ahead a week.


----------



## GWguy

vraiblonde said:


> No, they had to push it ahead a week.



So... it's next week?


----------



## vraiblonde

GWguy said:


> So... it's next week?



Or maybe the week after.


----------



## Hank

Dye Tied said:


> Look again. It is $75. Where did you find it? And all the electricity works! Not that I am surprised



You going to Bonefish Friday?


----------



## rich70

vraiblonde said:


> Yes.





kwillia said:


> I thought Friday happened last week?





vraiblonde said:


> No, they had to push it ahead a week.





GWguy said:


> So... it's next week?





vraiblonde said:


> Or maybe the week after.




I'm so confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dye Tied

Hank said:


> You going to Bonefish Friday?



I am going to the movies.


----------



## ArkRescue

Dye Tied said:


> I am going to the movies.


----------



## cricketmd

Me and BF will be there Friday and maybe another forumite and another friend maybe!  We will shoot for 4!


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'm so confused!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


>



Babycakes!!!!


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


>


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Babycakes!!!!


Are you going to a dinner?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> Are you going to a dinner?



With you?


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> With you?


with whoever is going tonight... or is it tonight?


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> with whoever is going tonight... or is it tonight?



I'm actually going to Hard Times tonight with Eric(muttdog). You should def come up there.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> I'm actually going to Hard Times tonight with Eric(muttdog). You should def come up there.


what time? I have a Skype Date with aaron later


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> what time? I have a Skype Date with aaron later



We're gonna get there about 5:30. What time is your date?


Wait, you have a date with someone else?!?!?!?!


----------



## struggler44

Dye Tied said:


> I am going to the movies.



Can I go with you? Promise no hole in the bottom of the popcorn bucket........thistime


----------



## rich70

struggler44 said:


> Can I go with you? Promise no hole in the bottom of the popcorn bucket........thistime





Last time I did that, my junk got burned. I guess I shouldn't have used a cup of Wendy's chilli


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> We're gonna get there about 5:30. What time is your date?
> 
> 
> Wait, you have a date with someone else?!?!?!?!



Wait UMM YOU have a date?


----------



## struggler44

rich70 said:


> Last time I did that, my junk got burned. I guess I shouldn't have used a cup of Wendy's chilli



Lesson learned


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> Wait UMM YOU have a date?



Um, no.. see its like ,.... um wait, no.. 




Wait a minute, you had a movie date first so you dissed me first


----------



## Hank

kvj21075 said:


> with whoever is going tonight... or is it tonight?



I'll have you for dinner!


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Do you meet every Friday?  I would like to attend one of your get togethers just to be able to put a face to a name and some of you guys/girls crack me up...would love to meet some of you.


----------



## Baja28

luvmygdaughters said:


> Do you meet every Friday?  I would like to attend one of your get togethers just to be able to put a face to a name and some of you guys/girls crack me up...would love to meet some of you.


Come to Bonefish this afternoon.  I'll be there with MJ dancing around my sombrero.


----------



## MJ

Baja28 said:


> Come to Bonefish this afternoon.  I'll be there with MJ dancing around my sombrero.



No I called.  No sombrero!


----------



## kwillia

I'll get there at 6:17!


----------



## MJ

kwillia said:


> I'll get there at 6:17!






I'll never make 4.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Baja28 said:


> Come to Bonefish this afternoon.  I'll be there with MJ dancing around my sombrero.



Unfortunately I cant make it tonite, but an order of Bang Bang Shrimp and a Corona Lite sounds sooo gooood!!! Not to mention seeing you dancing  in a sombrero.  Hubby just came home from the hospital on Wednesday and I dont want to leave him by himself.  But if the "fellow forumites?" meet again in a couple of weeks I will be there.   Have Fun


----------



## RoseRed

luvmygdaughters said:


> Unfortunately I cant make it tonite, but an order of Bang Bang Shrimp and a Corona Lite sounds sooo gooood!!! *Not to mention seeing you dancing  in a sombrero*.  Hubby just came home from the hospital on Wednesday and I dont want to leave him by himself.  But if the "fellow forumites?" meet again in a couple of weeks I will be there.   Have Fun



Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## seven

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Stay Safe! Peace!


----------



## vraiblonde

MJ said:


> I'll never make 4.



Close enough, though  

Good to see you all tonight!  Even Baja!


----------



## Baja28

vraiblonde said:


> Close enough, though
> 
> Good to see you all tonight!  Even Baja!


----------



## ItalianScallion

Great time, great food, great conversation! Nice meeting you Baja, Cricket, Dawn & Rommey. I've known MJ since 19XX. It was really nice seeing you after all those years MJ. Vrai & Bann; always a pleasure!


----------



## Bann

luvmygdaughters said:


> Unfortunately I cant make it tonite, but an order of Bang Bang Shrimp and a Corona Lite sounds sooo gooood!!! Not to mention seeing you dancing  in a sombrero.  Hubby just came home from the hospital on Wednesday and I dont want to leave him by himself.  But if the "fellow forumites?" meet again in a couple of weeks I will be there.   Have Fun




First time I've ever been to BF Grill - and I had the Bang Bang Shrimp - it was awesome!


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> First time I've ever been to BF Grill - and I had the *Bang Bang Shrimp* - it was awesome!



It's appropriately named lol


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> It's appropriately named lol



I'd had a bigger lunch than I am used to since I went out to eat after a memorial service today.  So, I didn't want to eat something really heavy. 

After about 1/4 loaf of that delicious bread, those shrimp (on a bed of salad greens) were very filling.  All I ordered for dinner was a Caesar salad and it was just right.


----------



## ArkRescue

Bann said:


> I'd had a bigger lunch than I am used to since I went out to eat after a memorial service today.  So, I didn't want to eat something really heavy.
> 
> After about 1/4 loaf of that delicious bread, those shrimp (on a bed of salad greens) were very filling.  All I ordered for dinner was a Caesar salad and it was just right.



They had a tasting there that I attended, and every item they presented was delicious.  Their drinks are also quite good.


----------



## cricketmd

Nice meeting everybody!! : )  Thanks!


----------



## Dye Tied

struggler44 said:


> Can I go with you? Promise no hole in the bottom of the popcorn bucket........thistime



No hole, after getting stuck last time. 

The movie was excellent.


----------



## Fishn Guy

ItalianScallion said:


> Great time, great food, great conversation! Nice meeting you Baja, Cricket, Dawn & Rommey. I've known MJ since 19XX. It was really nice seeing you after all those years MJ. Vrai & Bann; always a pleasure!



It was nice seeing you too...


----------



## MJ

Fishn Guy said:


> It was nice seeing you too...



Was that you and Lance lurking over by the bar?


----------



## Fishn Guy

MJ said:


> Was that you and Lance lurking over by the bar?



I'm short with glasses and red hair...


----------



## MJ

Fishn Guy said:


> I'm short with glasses and red hair...



Oh.. well, your Mom looks like she's a lot of fun.


----------



## Fishn Guy

MJ said:


> Oh.. well, your Mom looks like she's a lot of fun.



So does yours...


----------



## vraiblonde

Fishn Guy said:


> So does yours...



That wasn't her mom, that was me.


----------



## ArkRescue

vraiblonde said:


> That wasn't her mom, that was me.



Gee, well just how fun are you?  

How many people showed up?

Guess who has their local fried oysters featured today?  Yup BF.


----------



## Bann

MJ said:


> Oh.. well, your Mom looks like she's a lot of fun.


----------



## Bann

ArkRescue said:


> Gee, well just how fun are you?
> 
> How many people showed up?
> 
> Guess who has their local fried oysters featured today?  Yup BF.



Well - we're all a lot of fun, if I do say so myself.   

Yesterday, we had 9 altogether including Cricket's BF


----------



## Fishn Guy

vraiblonde said:


> That wasn't her mom, that was me.



I didn't say she wasn't hot...


----------



## ItalianScallion

ArkRescue said:


> How many people showed up?


Look in the "Beer Keg Treachery" thread for more information...


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> We're gonna get there about 5:30. What time is your date?
> 
> 
> Wait, you have a date with someone else?!?!?!?!


uhmmmmmm no, that was a typo, cause i would only go on a date with you


----------



## rich70

kvj21075 said:


> uhmmmmmm no, that was a typo, cause i would only go on a date with you



Thats more like it hunnybunny!!!


----------



## Baja28

rich70 said:


> Thats more like it hunnybunny!!!


Are you why she's no longer kvf?


----------



## rich70

Baja28 said:


> Are you why she's no longer kvf?



Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!! 







her and I do have a child together though


----------



## Hank

rich70 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!



You would make a cute sailor!


----------



## rich70

Hank said:


> You would make a cute sailor!



Are you hitting on me..............Again?


----------



## Fishn Guy

Hank said:


> You would make a cute sailor!


----------



## Hank

Fishn Guy said:


>



U 2


----------



## Fishn Guy

everytime you post.. a fairy gets its wings... You've got to be the gayest persona I've ever seen


----------



## Hank

Fishn Guy said:


> everytime you post.. a fairy gets its wings... You've got to be the gayest persona I've ever seen



Everything is so gay to you.... Is that all you got? You know what they say about people that are constantly calling others gay and homosexuals, dontcha? Come on out of that closet, bro!


----------



## Wenchy

Fishn Guy said:


> everytime you post.. a fairy gets its wings... You've got to be the gayest persona I've ever seen



Did you get a new job that allows access to the internet or did you get laid off?


----------



## Hank

Wenchy said:


> Did you get a new job that allows access to the internet or did you get laid off?



Watch out! He is going to call you a homo!!!


----------



## Fishn Guy

Hank said:


> Watch out! He is going to call you a homo!!!



She's not a homo...

There is a list of homo's here... which you head up... It's not all I have... but it seems to be effective on our pal Hank...


----------



## Hank

Fishn Guy said:


> She's not a homo...
> 
> There is a list of homo's here... which you head up... It's not all I have... but it seems to be effective on our pal Hank...



 so predictable


----------



## Fishn Guy

Wenchy said:


> Did you get a new job that allows access to the internet or did you get laid off?



I was requested... I'll be gone in a while, again... I stop by every once in a while...


----------



## Fishn Guy

Hank said:


> so predictable



Sooooo


wait for it....



Gay


----------



## Hank

Fishn Guy said:


> Sooooo
> 
> 
> wait for it....
> 
> 
> 
> Gay



Come on... One more for the road!!!


----------



## Wenchy

Fishn Guy said:


> I was requested... I'll be gone in a while, again... I stop by every once in a while...



You were missed.


----------



## Fishn Guy

Wenchy said:


> You were missed.



Not by all... I still have pics of you precious....


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> Thats more like it hunnybunny!!!



oh really now?!


----------



## Wenchy

Fishn Guy said:


> Not by all... I sill have pics of you precious....



You still owe me and Elaine a few bucks.


----------



## Fishn Guy

Wenchy said:


> You still owe me and Elaine a few bucks.



Errrrr.... 

_"You've reached a number that has been disconected, If you'd like to make a call, please hang up and try your call again"_

Hank said he'd pick up my previous bar tabs.


----------



## kvj21075

rich70 said:


> Thats more like it hunnybunny!!!





Baja28 said:


> Are you why she's no longer kvf?


I am still KVF.... but that name got banned lol


Fishn Guy said:


> She's not a homo...
> 
> There is a list of homo's here... which you head up... It's not all I have... but it seems to be effective on our pal Hank...



Im a fake homo, does that count?


----------



## Fishn Guy

kvj21075 said:


> :
> 
> Im a fake homo, does that count?



No... faking doesn't count as long as your intentions are still hetro in nature...


----------



## rich70

So where is the get together at this Friday? I'll be kidless this weekend!!


----------



## ArkRescue

rich70 said:


> So where is the get together at this Friday? I'll be kidless this weekend!!



Shhhhhh I'll PM ya'.


----------



## rich70

ArkRescue said:


> Shhhhhh I'll PM ya'.



I'm waiting..........


----------



## rich70

nevermind....


----------

